# Returns with a MK3.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well after many years I find myself back in a TT for the 10th time. 
I have to say I'm a little surprised. I blame my huge sexual desire - or to be more accurate the resulting two children.

Looked at many things, but the wait for the RS6 was too long, even though the sound was incredible. I also struggled with the concept of an "avant", so I've ended up with a TT. Pick up is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bit of a downsize from the R8 :? Is it the TTS you've gone for?

Welcome back :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mr Icon, long time....
It is a TTS with some goodies - you expected less?

I toyed with the idea of keeping the R8 and getting an additional car but everytime i sat and thought about it, the more silly it seemed - i do next to know miles these day, after 3 years the R8 has 12k on it. I even thought about the RS3. I had an S3 on test for a while and it was simple mind numbing - I couldn't wait to get rid! Clearly the RS3 would be different but the internals and general feel would be similar..

I get a large wad of cash back - which is a strange concept!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice one. Been looking at the TTS myself love the look of the new display 8)

Let's know the spec and get some pics up


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DSG, Advanced key, Comfort and Sound package,Cruise control, Door mirrors - Auto-dimming on the driver's side, electrically adjustable, folding and heated, Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather, HBA, HA, Parking system plus, front and rear, Privacy glass, Storage and luggage package, Technology Package featuring Audi Connect and Traffic sign recognition.

I didn't realise until after the DSG is the 6 speed version - strange move..


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

is that it? :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Were there any boxes left unticked?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Big welcome back Tosh!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome back. 

What colour did you go for and what style of wheel.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Appearing as instantly and you disappeared... Welcome back fella.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That sounds epic. Better be yellow and red?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The man, the myth, the legend 

Welcome back!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nem said:


> The man, the myth, the legend
> 
> Welcome back!


+1 welcome back its been a long time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome back


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The TTS is a cracker - It really is night and day between the lower powered option which I test drove. I've only covered 50 odd miles but loving every second. It really is the best car I've ever owned. I just wish I could master the MMI system quicker...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

.
Another back to the future! Welcome back.

I expect we can look forward to a few interesting posts again then.

I wonder who's next, jampot, vlastan, now that would be interesting......

BTW. a well spec'd TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vegas Yellow with express red seats! 

Sepang blue, with the 5 star spokes. Delivery should be in the next couple of weeks, but i have a lot of traveling at the moment so I will need to fit it around being in country. Yellow is a little loud for me these days...

It was a real toss-up between a new 991 and getting a MK1 TT, or just sticking with a single car.
I'll think of something to say to liven up the board.. :twisted:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Vegas Yellow with express red seats!
> 
> Sepang blue, with the 5 star spokes. Delivery should be in the next couple of weeks, but i have a lot of traveling at the moment so I will need to fit it around being in country. Yellow is a little loud for me these days...
> 
> ...


Yellow_TT will have something to say about the colour choice!

Yes some lively conversation across the board would be welcome, most days here it's like a sedated nursery :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Toshy  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Is that at me or the car?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YOU!  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58T0NlhNweA


Oh no that songs so lame. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

